# Wheel bright vs red p21s wheel gel



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Wheel brightner vs red p21s wheel gel*










I had to change my tyre due to there being a nail stuck in it, so i thought i would bring it back in the house and clean the inside of the rim.

I put the wheel in the bath and got the megs wheel brightner out, diluted 4:1 and gave the inside a good spraying. I waited 5 mins and rinsed it off.

This didnt seem to do alot, so i busted out the p21s. I sprayed this all over and almost straight away, it was turning dark red with the brake dust it was taking off. I was so surprised, i ran and got my camera.

















I let it dwell for 10 mins and got the swissol wheel brush and spread the gel around some spots i have missed and just gave the inside a quick run over.

I then got the shower and rinsed all the cleaner and crap off and was left with this.








I have to say that im not convinced by the megs but i'll need to test it some more.
Anyway, just thought i would post my findings.


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

hmm, strange that you werent impressed with the WB, it has always amazed me, but i havent tried the p21 stuff!! like the wheel in the bath, do u have a missus? i bet she went mental if you do.... or your mum will... LOL


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Hope you have plenty of air freshener that P21s is a bit on the stinky side, think my missus would have a fit if i cleaned a wheel in the bath!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I live at home and had the shower running to keep the bath wet. Mum didnt mind.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I sprayed it with the w b and mum said that it smelt like almonds but that went out the window when the p21s came out. It smells like someone has guffed and bottled it.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

paddy328 said:


> I sprayed it with the w b and mum said that it smelt like almonds but that went out the window when the p21s came out. It smells like someone has guffed and bottled it.


When me and Alex did a Golf GTI I thought Alex had dropped a stinker until I saw the red on the alloys! :lol:

It does go after about 5 minute though and you can work and work this product, it goes such a long way.

I always think that Wheel Brightener is like a sledge hammer (especially at 4:1) and the P21s like a precision tool, I have found both work well, but the P21s feels alot safer.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Trouble is thought, it costs alot more


----------



## cravensmythe (May 26, 2006)

I am sure that someone on here suggested that the wheel gel available from BMW under its brand name was P21 and it was cheaper than buying P21.

I nearly bought some when I was in the parts department the other day to give a try


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

cravensmythe said:


> I am sure that someone on here suggested that the wheel gel available from BMW under its brand name was P21 and it was cheaper than buying P21.
> 
> I nearly bought some when I was in the parts department the other day to give a try


I believe that's Sonax R2000 Gel (non-acid). It's in exactly the same 500ml spray bottle. Sold at Vauxhall dealers for about £7.30, at BMW dealers for £4. It's green, a gel, and non-acid, so I can see how it can be mistaken for P21S. I use Sonax R2000 and I feel it's at least as good as P21S, and no problems with corrosion, but there is a warning on it saying (iirc) 'not suitable for polished rims', so not sure it's ultimately as safe as P21S - P21S green Gel has no such disclaimers.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for that Paddy. Where did you get the red P21S? I've no experince of megs, but WonderWheels vs P21S green gel: WW (undiluted) has twice the cleaning power. Plus you say it smells bad, but green gel gel never did, so they've tweaked the formula, but is it as safe now? Have they added any warnings to the label, or any other relevant info added to the label?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Car Key Boi said:


> Thanks for that Paddy. Where did you get the red P21S? I've no experince of megs, but WonderWheels vs P21S green gel: WW (undiluted) has twice the cleaning power. Plus you say it smells bad, but green gel gel never did, so they've tweaked the formula, but is it as safe now? Have they added any warnings to the label, or any other relevant info added to the label?


Firstly wonder wheels is basically acid so I'd avoid straight away, no wonder it cleans well!

P21s green is the P21s Wheel Cleaner, the red P21s is known as P21s Wheel Gel, two different products.

I've got both and both clean well, but the Gel has a virtually infinite work time, just leave it cleaning and it spreads well and cleans very well.

The cleaner works well but falls off the wheels first so you have to work it immediately.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Firstly wonder wheels is basically acid so I'd avoid straight away, no wonder it cleans well!


Yep, and most of us learnt that the hard way!  I thought it relevant to mention WonderWheels because Paddy was using Megs, which is also acid.



Neil_S said:


> P21s green is the P21s Wheel Cleaner, the red P21s is known as P21s Wheel Gel, two different products.


The Gel is green too - everytime you see a photo of the Gel version in adverts, it's green, my Gel was green too, the red stuff is new.

*edit*

Gel formula on the right


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

The red gel is the Euro P21S gel..... The green is the US version.

iirc the Euro version did used to be green, so it's only changed in recent times, and I'd hazard a guess it's to differentiate against the US version.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Serious Performance said:


> The red gel is the Euro P21S gel..... The green is the US version.
> 
> iirc the Euro version did used to be green, so it's only changed in recent times, and I'd hazard a guess it's to differentiate against the US version.


Yes the red version is relatively new, but why did they want to make a visible differentiation from the US version? Also the smell, my green gel didn't smell, and the way Paddy's red gel performed against Megs WB, I'd say the red gel is definitely a new more powerful formula than the green gel I used.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ah that makes sense, never knew they did a green gel, I've got a 2 year old bottle of the cleaner which is green and has a faint citrus/fairy liquid smell.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I tried the red P21s recently. on my BMW BBS x-spokes that are a nightmare to keep clean. I was helping Johnny at Clean & Shiny with the Vectra open day, and couldn't believe how good that stuff was. King Eric even took pictures because we were blown away with how clean they were after, having not touched them with a brush. Just left the stuff to work, then rinsed off. But by christ did it smell bad!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I bought it from german ebay. Cost about 20 quid i think. I couldnt find the green gel and i heard that someone on here had used a more powerful red version that they found on german ebay, so i hunted and found loads of them.

I nearly gagged when i first took the lid off and had a sniff. Nearly every product i have smelly lovely, so it came as a shock when i got a blast of rotten egg up my hooter. Awesome stuff though.


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> I bought it from german ebay. Cost about 20 quid i think. I couldnt find the green gel and i heard that someone on here had used a more powerful red version that they found on german ebay, so i hunted and found loads of them.
> 
> I nearly gagged when i first took the lid off and had a sniff. Nearly every product i have smelly lovely, so it came as a shock when i got a blast of rotten egg up my hooter. Awesome stuff though.


Could anyone give me a clue as to what the retail price of the red gel is, assuming the ebay price was a one off? Or any gel for that matter, I like the idea of being able to spray on something and leaving it to soak and do it's stuff then rinse it off later. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Here you go wash n go.


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

Cheers Paddy.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

You can also get it from www.frost.co.uk


----------



## duckson (Mar 23, 2006)

It aint cheap is it!! :doublesho


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

You can get if from Performance MotorCare too. They even list the 5L version !

http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/P21S.html


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

I've only just started using WB and have been very impressed with it.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Good find kirk.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

thankfully i just finished my Wonderwheels tonight. I was going to buy WB as a replacement but i might go for the P21s Gel for the tough dirt instead.

Could WB be used regularly if it was diluted more, say 10:1? or would i be better using Menzerna 7.5 gel for regular cleans? Or maybe even something different altogether?


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

The best wheel cleaner is from Porsche, available at a dealership, and it is the same as P21S but cheaper.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Belleair302 said:


> The best wheel cleaner is from Porsche, available at a dealership, and it is the same as P21S but cheaper.


The wheel gel from Porshce is green gel, from what i remember. The red stuff is a lot better but oh so expensive.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

306chris said:


> The wheel gel from Porshce is green gel, from what i remember. The red stuff is a lot better but oh so expensive.


This is the latest wheel cleaning kit, where it looks pink now:
http://www.porsche.com/uk/accessori...enpflegeset-boxster-986-pflege&hideintro=true


----------



## final abode (Apr 18, 2007)

does the p21 red gel strip any protection you have on your wheels?


----------

